# Nardil and weight gain



## ddswanson (Aug 28, 2010)

Has anybody had success taking something with Nardil to lose weight. 

I am 265+ lb (no muscle) 5'9'' 30 yr old male. I thought about getting the doc to try to give me parnate instead, not sure if that would be better. I should be taking Nardil it in about a week after I continue coming off (some of) my current meds. 

Thanks


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I would go with Parnate and maybe augment it with something GABAergic like Klonopin as needed or Lyrica.

Parnate can decrease appetite and cause weight loss whereas with Nardil it's hard not to gain weight in general. Also drugs that can combat weight gain caused by ADs like Wellbutrin XL or Adderall will not be prescribed by most Pdocs in combination with a MAOI (and those combos are just for treatment resistant cases).


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

I was on Nardil 75mg, down 60 mg which worked for me. I was obese, gained 30 lbs in 3 months! Tapered down from 60mg to 30mg, began eating the right foods, not junk foods, and jogging every night, lost 15 lbs in 3 weeks. Now finally back to taking 60 mg as of today.


----------



## ddswanson (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you both. 

I actually tried getting the Parnate originaly, but he was more confortable with Nardil, he is inexperienced with Parnate.

I will try to get Parnate instead. I am already taking Gabapentin, if I understand, it is GABAergic. Maybe that will be good. 

I have been riding the bike, hopefully more regularly, but if he won't switch me I will do like mike8803 said.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Don't use Lyrica if your afraid of weight, cause it can cause a LOT of weight gain, mostly fluid build up.


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

ddswanson said:


> Has anybody had success taking something with Nardil to lose weight.
> 
> I am 265+ lb (no muscle) 5'9'' 30 yr old male. I thought about getting the doc to try to give me parnate instead, not sure if that would be better. I should be taking Nardil it in about a week after I continue coming off (some of) my current meds.
> 
> Thanks


I can actually speak on this. I took Nardil the first time and destroyed everything that had carbs and sugar in sight! Gained 30 lbs in 2 months. Tapered down to 30 mg, over the next 3 weeks, started running and took out all fast food, and limited my calorie intake to 1500/day, lost 15 lbs in 2.5 weeks. Just dont eat junk food and watch your calorie intake and you'll be fine.


----------



## dogger (Aug 30, 2010)

Whilst it is known that Nardil causes an increase in appetite, it does not in itself cause weight gain. It takes a bit of willpower not to give in to the hunger pangs but provided you burn off as many calories as you ingest your weight will remain stable


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

dogger said:


> Whilst it is known that Nardil causes an increase in appetite, it does not in itself cause weight gain. It takes a bit of willpower not to give in to the hunger pangs but provided you burn off as many calories as you ingest your weight will remain stable


excatly


----------



## ace12 (Mar 13, 2017)

dogger said:


> Whilst it is known that Nardil causes an increase in appetite, it does not in itself cause weight gain.


This is not correct. Nardil does itself cause weight gain, directly interacting with adipose tissue. This happens in a lot of patients, but not all. Weight can be minimized through diet and exercise. However, it is extremely unlikely both diet and exercise (unless one literally starves themselves and spends 4 hours a day at the gym) will remove all weight gain.

However, Nardil is such an awesome medication a little weight gain is a good trade-off. Let me repeat: the weight gain can be managed, not eradicated. And weight gain does not happen for all Nardil patients.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

ace12 said:


> However, Nardil is such an awesome medication a little weight gain is a good trade-off. Let me repeat: the weight gain can be managed, not eradicated. And weight gain does not happen for all Nardil patients.


Its an old thread but you are right, I haven't gained weight on nardil or had an increase in appetite and have lost weight easily enough by the usual combination of eating right and exercise.


----------



## ace12 (Mar 13, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> Its an old thread but you are right, I haven't gained weight on nardil or had an increase in appetite and have lost weight easily enough by the usual combination of eating right and exercise.


You are very lucky! Can I ask what dose you are on? Did you have other s/effects? And have you ever tried Parnate?
Nardil is an extremely effective medication, hope it is done wonderful things for you.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

ace12 said:


> You are very lucky! Can I ask what dose you are on? Did you have other s/effects? And have you ever tried Parnate?
> Nardil is an extremely effective medication, hope it is done wonderful things for you.


I`m on 75mg and no, I have never had any side effects from nardil at all so have been very lucky on that front. Its been extremely effective for me, removed all trace of depression and anxiety.

Yes, I have tried parnate twice now and it didnt work out for me but I was never going to be allowed to go above 40mg.


----------

